# 1st open water walleye for 2014 season



## Wallijig (Mar 29, 2014)

Found some open water in eastern SD and give it a shot. Caught first walleye with long rod in open water for 2014 season plus a few other dandies.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job! Everything still frozen over over here.


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 30, 2014)

We are still ice fishing here also. But creeks and inlets along with some shorelines opening up. Guessing with temps close to be 70* today and high winds out ice access will be done.


----------

